# What to buy my wife ?



## Cneifiwr (8 May 2012)

Hi everyone

Does anyone have any ideas on what I can get for my wife on her birthday! She's really into her horses and is seriously getting in to eventing now! I'd like to get her something really useful for her new challenge! She has all the traditional stuff so is her anything unusual/new that would help her in her early events? 

Thanks


----------



## Lu1 (8 May 2012)

Is there a good/local event rider that she admires, you could look into buying her some lessons with them?


----------



## Goldenstar (8 May 2012)

Just give her your cheque book !!! That's a lovely idea can you ask one of her friends?
Or a nice box with a set of studs tap spammers etc etc you can getbsome smart sets.
Or a lovely whip there's a company that sells beauiful high end whips I saw an ad recently I have a look.


----------



## Bernster (8 May 2012)

Haha - I initially thought this thread was "want to buy my wife" ?!  Not that I'm on the look out for a wife, thanks - horses are enough for me 

My OH has bought me lessons in the past. Depending on your area there may well be either a well known eventer who will do private lessons, or a really good riding school eg Talland type level of horses and tuition. Or get a good trainer to come out to you?  

Buying Kit is a bit trickier I always think as its much more about personal taste.


----------



## emma.is (8 May 2012)

A nice idea would be a promise book, one coupon = one promise.

I.E. I promise to muck out your horse. I promise to tow the trailer. I promise to buy you a bacon butty.

Very useful at an event, expect to be scooting around!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 May 2012)

Carefully,  and tactfully ask her how she thinks her eventing career could be improved.

Say for instance,  that she says that her dressage is letting her down,  or her show jumping,  or whatever,  and as others have suggested,  lessons.

Does she have a favourite horse?  There are some super quality stout brass name plates available for head collars.  Find a competent saddler (there's one on here ),  and perhaps he'd make up a super head collar.  If you think that this is a good idea,  then whizz me off a pm,  and I'll let you have his contact details.

Just a couple of ideas.  Good luck.

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 May 2012)

Can't find that ad I saw it over the weekend sorry


----------



## JosieB (8 May 2012)

How about a personalised saddle cloth or jacket, something for when she events..


----------



## lizziebinks (9 May 2012)

I think that personalised gear is more of a showjumpers thing. It's not really done in eventing circles.

How about some smart cross country colours if she is just getting into eventing £xx? Or a smart dressage jacket £xxx? OR a new jump saddle £xxxx?!


----------



## Reindeer Rider (9 May 2012)

Fantastic ideas.  I would be over the moon with any of the above! Can we make a list and email it to all our husbands etc?


----------



## hunting mad (9 May 2012)

Can i just have a husband please!!!!


----------



## Vulpinator (9 May 2012)

Come on this the hunting forum What about a subscription to the local hunt or is that too practical or even a saddle flask. PS You dont need a husband by the look of these replies you need a wallet HA HA


----------



## Alec Swan (10 May 2012)

hunting mad said:



			Can i just have a husband please!!!!

Click to expand...

Just as long as you're not too fussy who's it is,  I'm sure that we can find you one from somewhere. 

Alec.


----------



## Vulpinator (10 May 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Just as long as you're not too fussy who's it is,  I'm sure that we can find you one from somewhere. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHERE THE QUE STARTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenceyJ (29 May 2012)

What about a nice conical flask to go hunting with - or a nice saddlebag.  Have a look on www.foxyattire.co.uk they have some nice gifts - if you fancy a different type of saddlebag they will design and make one for you.  Or hip flask holders to clip on the saddle or breastplate, just to calm those nerves!


----------

